# Eland in south Texas



## JR Parks (Jan 12, 2018)

My buddy does his hunting with an annual trip each January to a ranch near Raymoundville filling the freezer(s) for the year. Been doing this for about 25+ years. The last 5 he has hunted Eland as well as Nilgai both great eating animals and just cows for the best eating. Attached is photo of the Eland about a 1200 lb cow. (I am 6'4" to give you an idea of size) And the 2nd photo - the best part- fresh carne asada (the cooks mothers recipe), fresh avocados, pinto beans, arroz, and fresh home made corn tortillas with a little butter and a dash of salt. Note that there are more pics of food than hunting photos.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 12, 2018)

I've never tasted Nilgai but have mounted a few. Also understand what you are saying that eland are top table fare. How does he mostly prepare it. Steaks, chili, ground? etc


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 13, 2018)

Barry, 
Both are very good eating. Supposedly Eland is the best but imho they are about the same. The tenders of each are very delectable. The prime cuts are cut into steaks and the rest as you imagined are ground with most being ground and some chili/stew. Both meats are very lean and we add beef to get to about 8% fat. Nilgai bulls mounts are interesting but with the best horns being 10 inches it seems odd on such a big animal. They are incredible though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 13, 2018)

What a beast Jim! I have had Nilgai, incredibly tasty! Tony


----------



## DKMD (Jan 13, 2018)

Never tried the meat, but I could eat my weight in fresh tortillas... yum!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 13, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Never tried the meat, but I could eat my weight in fresh tortillas... yum!



One of my favorite memories of growing up was standing next to the stove with butter in hand while my Grandmother made tortllas. She made them fresh every day, great stuff. Tony


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 13, 2018)

Goes to show you what I know. I've been putting the butter on my tortillas not my hands. Gonna have to try that! Thanks @Tony

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Yeah... Matt and Colin do the same thing up there in the north country, except their tortillas are made out of potatoes, and they call them Lefse! And, after buttering them they sprinkle a little sugar on them.


----------



## Tony (Jan 13, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Yeah... Matt and Colin do the same thing up there in the north country, except their tortillas are made out of potatoes, and they call them Lefse! And, after buttering them they sprinkle a little sugar on them.



We'll put honey on them down here sometimes for a sweet treat.


----------



## Sprung (Jan 13, 2018)

Nice, Jim!



rocky1 said:


> Yeah... Matt and Colin do the same thing up there in the north country, except their tortillas are made out of potatoes, and they call them Lefse! And, after buttering them they sprinkle a little sugar on them.



I've never made Lefse, but knew a few people who made really good Lefse in North Dakota. Always a treat! Haven't found anyone around where we live now that makes good Lefse. Man, now I'm thinking about giving Lefse making a try... May have to also find that recipe for Knoephla Soup I've got. Before we moved I managed to sweet talk the family recipe out of the guy who made it best.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Do they have special tortilla turning sticks and griddles, like they got Lefse turning sticks and griddles? -- Hey Tony y'all use these... Lefse turning sticks 


Can't believe that Norwegian/German/Russian/Swede heritage thing doesn't carry over to rural Minnesota. That was a big thing out there in ND. Every year Oktoberfest would get them all spun up, and before Thanksgiving, the Norwegians would all get together and make up truck loads of Lefse for the holidays. 

Knoephla soup is killer! Gal that used to run the local cafe put just a pinch of dill in hers; gave it an interesting little zing. Don't forget you are NOT supposed to use self rising flour in your knoephle. Made that mistake one time! We had chicken and dumplings for supper the next night!!  Second batch turned out OK though!


----------



## Tony (Jan 13, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Do they have special tortilla turning sticks and griddles, like they got Lefse turning sticks and griddles? -- Hey Tony y'all use these... Lefse turning sticks
> 
> 
> Can't believe that Norwegian/German/Russian/Swede heritage thing doesn't carry over to rural Minnesota. That was a big thing out there in ND. Every year Oktoberfest would get them all spun up, and before Thanksgiving, the Norwegians would all get together and make up truck loads of Lefse for the holidays.
> ...



Hell Rocky, we just use our fingers down here! I've never known anyone to use a stick or anything. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Lefse turning sticks are common amongst the Norwegians out there, almost a status symbol in certain circles.

There is an art to the design of the Lefse stick, as Lefse aren't quite as durable as tortillas. Must be thin, to slide under the Lefse without tearing it, and gently tapered to provide lift.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 13, 2018)

Are you sure those aren't @Tclem hairsticks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Jan 13, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Do they have special tortilla turning sticks and griddles, like they got Lefse turning sticks and griddles? -- Hey Tony y'all use these... Lefse turning sticks
> 
> 
> Can't believe that Norwegian/German/Russian/Swede heritage thing doesn't carry over to rural Minnesota. That was a big thing out there in ND. Every year Oktoberfest would get them all spun up, and before Thanksgiving, the Norwegians would all get together and make up truck loads of Lefse for the holidays.
> ...



Lots of Germans around here - and there's a big Oktoberfest each year, 35 miles down the road in New Ulm, MN. We usually go. The kids like watching the parade. I appreciate the group that goes through the parade handing out shots - shots of saurkraut. Then we get a bite to eat and buy some beer to drink (Or 1919 root beer for the kids, and my wife when she was pregnant) from the beer tent of Schell's Brewery - began in New Ulm in 1860 and open since then, making it one of the oldest breweries in America. Drank a lot of their beer when I went to college in New Ulm. Don't hardly drink it anymore - it's not too bad, but there's plenty of other stuff out there I like better.

Not many Norwegians, Russians, or Swedes in the area of MN we live - a few, but not enough that there are any local festivals or big impacts of their heritage on our immediate area. But, yeah, lots of Germans around here. Would often see Lutefisk dinners being advertised by various groups and churches in ND. Haven't seen any being held around here. (Not that I'd go!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Are you sure those aren't @Tclem hairsticks



Yeah, I'm sure, they're long and flat...


----------

